# SeaDek or NO SeaDek???



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I do not see what people get out of using this stuff. just hope you're not the one who has to take it off when it gets all goopy.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I agree with devrep on glass boats, but with aluminum i dont see how you can stand the heat for daytime fishing gray or green get really hot ! On glass boats i can see usen it for reel protection on the side holders 👍i like taking a scrub brush to a gelcoated deck 👍😎 a lil dawn and bleach in the water and it looks like new again and i love the clean smell👍


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I put a Seadek helm pad on my new skiff....wish I hadn’t. It’s comfortable when standing at the helm but a pain to keep clean. It is only 16” x 48”......I cant imaging having to scrub a whole deck full of that stuff.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have seadek every where I step.....they are called flip flops! I've seen to many old seadek jobs to think about covering a boat with it, but in small doses I guess it's ok.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

It's a great way to hide soft spots in your deck!


----------



## MatthewEOD (Aug 21, 2020)

I saw this stuff called safe floor it looked pretty good.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I put some on my skiff and I’m happy with it. Not going to lie, it’s dirty as shit but that doesn’t bother me too much. Benefits outweigh the cons IMHO.


----------



## Poontangler (Jul 13, 2017)

It’s very comfortable, especially while standing on the platform as I have terrible feet that need that and shoes at all times. But I had the last batch done on the platform, that maybe lasted two years. Definitely impossible to clean, wears down a lot. Also the worst thing, is mine got a area of separation under it that started and just kept getting water under it, unnoticed, and grew mold on the non skid that has never came off, went to spray the boat down one day and the whole top flew off! So will most likely get it again cause I need it badly, but not very confident in the product at all and am just going without it. My buddy has the super thick multiple layer stuff on his platform, and it has worn down thru the layers just by sitting there, most likely due to sun damage, and has no idea how that happened, and not due to being up there that much, and it looks terrible. Now I do have material to do the undersides of my gunnels, but I do like the old school carpet for now and don’t feel like tackling a bunch of old glue at the moment, but once done that should last forever being on a different surface and not In the elements as much.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Silent Drifter said:


> I agree with devrep on glass boats, but with aluminum i dont see how you can stand the heat for daytime fishing gray or green get really hot ! On glass boats i can see usen it for reel protection on the side holders 👍i like taking a scrub brush to a gelcoated deck 👍😎 a lil dawn and bleach in the water and it looks like new again and i love the clean smell👍


I have a bedliner type coating on my aluminum decks. Cooler and quieter than regular painted aluminum and cleans up easier than sea dek. I have sea dek on top of one of my coolers and it's a pain to keep clean.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

No. Seadek

Yes.Dri-dek


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I have it on my poling and casting platform as well as my gunnels. I have had a positive experience with it and its makes a big difference when standing on the platform all day. Spray a little deck cleaner on it, scrub lightly, and I haven't had any stains not come off of it yet in 3 years. still looks new.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

NealXB2003 said:


> I have a bedliner type coating on my aluminum decks. Cooler and quieter than regular painted aluminum and cleans up easier than sea dek. I have sea dek on top of one of my coolers and it's a pain to keep clean.


I'm talking to a sea ark dealer right now and I mentioned sea deck. That was the only company that I had heard of. What kind of coating do you have?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I like it. Was great for the first five years. Then it looks worn and hard to clean. Does get hot(grey). I’m still tossing the idea around of applying some other type of coating and color in the same pattern where seadek is now.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Capnredfish said:


> I like it. Was great for the first five years. Then it looks worn and hard to clean. Does get hot(grey). I’m still tossing the idea around of applying some other type of coating and color in the same pattern where seadek is now.


Good stuff for right locations. I don’t like everywhere. Poling platform hours....yes it’s awesome. I like using under gunnels to protect rods, quite the hull noise and it looks nice. I Iike it for standing on a casting platform or cooler. 
Does take some extra cleaning and will wear out eventually but it’s years down the road. 
This time I have a mix of Seadek and Deckit from the boat builder so we’ll see which I prefer with time.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

loganlogan said:


> I'm talking to a sea ark dealer right now and I mentioned sea deck. That was the only company that I had heard of. What kind of coating do you have?


Not sure..... it was done at the factory. Whatever Excel uses in-house. I did have them spray both the inside and outside of the boat though. Seems to be tough as nails so far. Held up to rubbing stumps and trees going thru the woods very well.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

NealXB2003 said:


> Not sure..... it was done at the factory. Whatever Excel uses in-house. I did have them spray both the inside and outside of the boat though. Seems to be tough as nails so far. Held up to rubbing stumps and trees going thru the woods very well.


How do you like your Excel? What made you go with that brand, if you don't mind?


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

loganlogan said:


> How do you like your Excel? What made you go with that brand, if you don't mind?


I really like it. It's a duck boat first, and a fishing boat second. But so many of the duck boats on the market are not very good fishing boats due to layout. This does both well. It is a little on the heavy side and that's my only complaint, but I ordered it built out of .125 gauge so im partly to blame there. I wanted a boat with a big enough front deck to fish from, built in gas tank so I didn't have a portable tank in the way, and a shallow draft. Excel checked all those boxes. Xpress wouldn't build one out of .125 and would not put an extended deck in it. Havoc said they would build one out of .125 but had no idea how it would run or handle with the extra weight - pretty much told me I would be the Guinea pig. The icing on the cake was the built in kik-up for the motor. All of the add- on kick up plates allow the motor to swing up freely and most require limiting staps or chains to prevent over travel. Excel has that feature built into the transom and there are two automotive shock absorbers to soften the blow. Oh yeah, I love the step deck on the back for hunting, but you do have to be careful in a river with current....that step will act like the bill on a crankbait. IE, don't reverse hard against the current, and don't get hung up going drown river (common sense). Because of the weight, it's not the fastest duck boat in the woods. I've got it propped for low end and it'll run about 35/36 on the limiter, but it'll pretty much do that with 1-3 hunters and takes off nice and flat - no bow rise. With a stiffer prop, it'll run 39 but holeshot suffers. The bottom is slick, no stakes like most aluminum boats. It will slide a little in turns because of that, but it will also slide off of stumps much better.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

NealXB2003 said:


> I really like it. It's a duck boat first, and a fishing boat second. But so many of the duck boats on the market are not very good fishing boats due to layout. This does both well. It is a little on the heavy side and that's my only complaint, but I ordered it built out of .125 gauge so im partly to blame there. I wanted a boat with a big enough front deck to fish from, built in gas tank so I didn't have a portable tank in the way, and a shallow draft. Excel checked all those boxes. Xpress wouldn't build one out of .125 and would not put an extended deck in it. Havoc said they would build one out of .125 but had no idea how it would run or handle with the extra weight - pretty much told me I would be the Guinea pig. The icing on the cake was the built in kik-up for the motor. All of the add- on kick up plates allow the motor to swing up freely and most require limiting staps or chains to prevent over travel. Excel has that feature built into the transom and there are two automotive shock absorbers to soften the blow. Oh yeah, I love the step deck on the back for hunting, but you do have to be careful in a river with current....that step will act like the bill on a crankbait. IE, don't reverse hard against the current, and don't get hung up going drown river (common sense). Because of the weight, it's not the fastest duck boat in the woods. I've got it propped for low end and it'll run about 35/36 on the limiter, but it'll pretty much do that with 1-3 hunters and takes off nice and flat - no bow rise. With a stiffer prop, it'll run 39 but holeshot suffers. The bottom is slick, no stakes like most aluminum boats. It will slide a little in turns because of that, but it will also slide off of stumps much better.


It sounds like a great build and solid too. My purpose would be salt water fishing the space coast. I wonder how it would handle those conditions. Thanks for the information


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I used hydro turf on my Alumicraft. I used camo as is is a duck boat as well. Great product and a little cheaper than sea dek. 2 years now and still looks new. You have to have something on aluminum or you will cook yourself.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I like Sea-Dek a lot. I think it makes a difference if it is professionally installed, especially in large pieces like covering the cockpit or deck completely. I've found that brushed finish is easier to clean than the embossed (has the little bumps). You can take a scrub brush and scrub with the brushed lines in the SeaDek to really help get it cleaned up. I've got some of the embossed stuff on top of a cooler and for some reason I can't get it cleaned up as well. I think the fake teak looking stuff looks great but I'm not a fan of it on the poling or casting platforms. I can feel the grooves in it with my feet and it starts to bug me after a while. I fish barefoot or with socks if the bugs are bad but if you wear shoes its a moot point. I have it under the gunnel as reel pads by the rod holders and then on my casting and poling platform. One thing I suggest for your platforms, is to step up to 10mm thick. It is so comfy and reduces a lot of stiffness and pain from standing for so long. I spray 303 or Starbrite Ultimate detail cleaner on my SeaDek every so often to act as a UV protectant. It also helps with stain resistance. A little PM goes a long way but that applies to just about everything, YMMV

Safe Floor is ground up chunks of rubber. It can be put down in patterns and even logos so that could be a bonus for you. A couple cons I've found with it is that it holds water and dirt in between the particles and it isn't super comfortable under foot if fish barefoot. With shoes it's fine but then so is bare fiberglass or aluminum. It also doesn't like gasoline spilled on it and can debond from the deck.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

loganlogan said:


> It sounds like a great build and solid too. My purpose would be salt fishing space the coast. I wonder how it would handle those conditions. Thanks for the information


I drag mine to delacroix 2-3X a year and usually fish 3-4 days every time I go. Works great in the marsh except on the windiest of days, but then nothing short of a bay boat is going to be comfortable.


----------



## Sonny Palma Sola (Jun 26, 2020)

Comfortable on bare feet, not slippery, quite and easy to clean, what's not to like?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

@NealXB2003 you have any pictures of your boat interested in seeing the layout👍 i went on Excel site but didnt see anything like you described yours ...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I had SeaDek on the floor of my Beavertail B2. Kept that skiff for 9 years. Loved it, but it stayed in the garage.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Silent Drifter said:


> @NealXB2003 you have any pictures of your boat interested in seeing the layout👍 i went on Excel site but didnt see anything like you described yours ...


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Now i think ive covered all the angles


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I have run numerous boats with Sea Dek installed by the company. It fells nice on your feet. However, it is a mother to get and keep clean. I have used numerous products and a Dawn/ bleach combination does the best job. There are still stains that just won’t come out though. It will wear out with just a few years of use. If there are cats around, they will claw it up. I can see an argument for it as a helm/ platform pad or under gunnel protection. It’s a hard pass for me though.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I say yes. I don't wear shoes on the skiff.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

To me it seems nice on the feet and dampens the sounds transmitted to the fish. I cleaned off the stains and marks with the SeaDek cleaner I bought off Amazon. It was quick , easy and worked. If you take care of it and clean it after each outing it should last a long time. If you don’t take care of it, like anything it will look like shit very soon.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I've had SeaDek for about 3 years on my skiff. I have it in the cockpit only. 

Pros 
it was easy to install. They sent me the kit and I prepped per instructions and installed with my dad and it was great.
It feels awesome on the feet while walking around.
You can actually sit on it. My kids sit on bean bags in the boat and if they fall off or just sit partially on the bean bag, it is still plenty comfortable
It can look good. I have a logo laser cut into mine and it's sharp looking.
It cuts down on noise in the boat
Stuff doesn't slide around as easy on it

Cons
Very difficult to clean after a year or so. Just seems like some of the dirt and grime gets set in. And this is with a garage kept boat and an OCD owner. However, with some scrubbing effort and letting it sit in the sun for a bit, it can still look pretty clean
Can damage fairly easily. I have a few small gouges in mine. One was from a red snapper gill plate. It fell off the hook and the way it landed, it took a chunk with its sharp gill plate. Another (my fault) is from holding the pressure washer on it a bit too long.

Would I do it again? Hmm, probably only if the non-skid was in rough shape or was difficult to clean


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I like it on the poling and casting platform, and in very specific spots like under gunwales to protect reels or a helm pad, but would never want it all over my skiff, just too hard to keep clean.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MatthewEOD said:


> I saw this stuff called safe floor it looked pretty good.


It’s .75 pounds per square foot . Pretty heavy.

I would only add seadek on the platforms, under gunnels and helm area. I would not want the entire boat covered in it.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

I had the Beavertail people seadec the poling platform, the helm just behind the center console, the casting platform and under the gunnels.

no problems keeping it clean even after having guests on board fishing with dirty street shoes. The poling platform is a must.Under the gunnels protects the rods/reels and keeps things quiet. The helm and casting platform really make my feet, knees and back happy. I would not go back to a naked deck


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

I like it in the areas where it serves a purpose. For example, if you are the one poling your boat put the 8mm or better yet 13mm on the poling platform...it's super comfy if you are like me and don't where shoes or flip flops on the boat. I like it on the step up to the platform for traction to get up and down quickly, in the cockpit helm area to keep your bare feet drier and warmer in the winter (this was kind of a big deal for me as we fish all year) and for traction, on the front hatch for traction to fight fish when it's sporty and of course the casting platform (another really good candidate for 13mm).

We did a custom helm pad that goes all the way to the gunnels, that way we can transport all of our rods and reels rigged and not worry about reel rash from the floors non-skid.










I have not had the same problems as everyone else with it getting dirty. Then again all are barefoot when on the boat....no shoes or flip flops. I think this really helps keep it clean. Once every 3 or 4 washes we'll put Soft Scrub w/ Bleach on the Sea Dek...scrub it with a brush and let it sit while we flush the motor, then rinse really well (or it will leave a residue). It comes out looking new every time. Here's the complete set up (white boat):


----------



## citrus mince (May 20, 2021)

KnotHome said:


> I have run numerous boats with Sea Dek installed by the company. It fells nice on your feet. However, it is a mother to get and keep clean. I have used numerous products and a Dawn/ bleach combination does the best job. There are still stains that just won’t come out though. It will wear out with just a few years of use. If there are cats around, they will claw it up. I can see an argument for it as a helm/ platform pad or under gunnel protection. It’s a hard pass for me though.


thank you for the feedback, much appreciated


----------



## citrus mince (May 20, 2021)

redchaser said:


> I like it on the poling and casting platform, and in very specific spots like under gunwales to protect reels or a helm pad, but would never want it all over my skiff, just too hard to keep clean.


I think this will be my plan for my skiff as well. Casting platform, and under gunwales. Possibly helm pad. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## citrus mince (May 20, 2021)

Finatic7 said:


> I like it in the areas where it serves a purpose. For example, if you are the one poling your boat put the 8mm or better yet 13mm on the poling platform...it's super comfy if you are like me and don't where shoes or flip flops on the boat. I like it on the step up to the platform for traction to get up and down quickly, in the cockpit helm area to keep your bare feet drier and warmer in the winter (this was kind of a big deal for me as we fish all year) and for traction, on the front hatch for traction to fight fish when it's sporty and of course the casting platform (another really good candidate for 13mm).
> 
> We did a custom helm pad that goes all the way to the gunnels, that way we can transport all of our rods and reels rigged and not worry about reel rash from the floors non-skid.
> 
> ...


nice setups... I like the placement of sea dek on these skiffs. I will be doing something similar.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I only like it if it’s embossed with Yeti.👅


----------

